# Matching finish on 1"x6" knotty pine



## Max (Sep 13, 2006)

I put new windows in my basement and needed to replace the pine jambs and casing. I am now needing to match the finish to the existing walls. This paneling was put up in the 50's or 60's and I assume that a orange or amber shellac was used, but I am not sure. Any ideas??? The picture is of the paneling in the basement.


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

That has lots of red in it! Good luck.


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

Hi max

i may be wrong but have you ever used tea bags for staining you may get the aged look your looking for

let me know how you get on with what ever method you use

thanks

pommy


----------



## Max (Sep 13, 2006)

It does have a warm orange tint to it. The picture makes it look redder than it is. There are quite a few homes in my area that have this same paneling in the basement, but most all of the original owners have passed away. My Dad's house has it in it also but he passed away in December. I really don't think that it was stained but don't know for sure.


----------



## SST (Nov 30, 2006)

I had the very same issue a few years ago when I added new knotty pine in parts of my lake place. The original pine was done in the 1950's and I ended up getting a couple of different stains (all the same brand, so therefore compatible) in different shades. I mixed until I had the best match and then put a finish on to make sure it dried to a match. I finished with a polyurethane that's not suppose to darken with age so, in theory, the match will last. Good luck. -SST


----------



## tenontim (Feb 24, 2008)

Try some different shades of shellac. Orange shellac will get you close. You may have to put several coats. Once you get the color you want, seal it with poly.


----------



## Max (Sep 13, 2006)

I kind of thought that it might be orange shellac that had aged for quite a few years. I can find amber shellac which I assume is the same as orange shellac??


----------



## tenontim (Feb 24, 2008)

These guys have more shellac than you might want to see. http://www.shellac.net/


----------



## Max (Sep 13, 2006)

tenontim

Thanks for the link. You are right they have it all…..


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

shellac would be my first choice … garnett or buttonlac


----------



## Max (Sep 13, 2006)

Dan,

I got some Amber shellac I was going to try but I am not sure it will be dark enough. I am sure over time it will darken.


----------



## brianm (Feb 16, 2008)

Go ahead and do the shellac and when that is all dry determine if you need more red, yellow or both.

Then go buy some tubes of oil paint, raw sienna and perhaps some red. Start mixing it little by little with turpentine until you get the color you desire and start rubbing it on the pine. It takes a while to dry, but you can just about match any color you want with the oil paints in the turpentine.

Before Home Depot or the local hardware store it was a method to make your own stain.


----------



## Max (Sep 13, 2006)

Brian,

I had not thought of that…. Thanks I will give it a try..


----------



## gerrym526 (Dec 22, 2007)

I have knotty pine paneling just like yours-my house was built in '54. Orange Shellac, several coats, will work.
Don't bother with a polyurethane top coat unless you expect to throw water against the walls. Shellac itself has been used as a finish for at least 200 yrs, and except for poor resistance to water (not water vapor for which it has terrific resistance) it will be fine by itself.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Max
Try it and if it doesn't work try mixing it with anilyne amber dye stain.


----------



## Max (Sep 13, 2006)

Gerry,

I believe that is what was used here and also in my Dads house was orange shellac (amber shellac).


----------



## elclodzzz (Apr 5, 2009)

What was used on Knotty Pine many times was clear shellac and aging created that gold/orange look. After
many tries I got the look of my 50 year-old knotty pine. It sounds weird but it worked for me. Obviously this is white pine.
In this order:
1.) Orange spray paint - pull it just like a stain.
2.) Red mahogany stain (Minwax works)
3.) Golden Oak stain
4.) Red Mahogany again

Sounds strange but it duplicated that look.


----------



## banjoman (Jul 26, 2009)

elcodzzz,
I'm having the same problem matching the color of knotty pine my Dad put up in the 50's. He's not around to ask. What did you do, spray the spray paint into a container of some kind and apply with a brush? I'm not sure what you mean by -pull it just like a stain. The minwax ( in the colors you mentioned) I have on hand.


----------

